# Regional Forums > United States > South US >  FWC approves new rules for reptiles of concern in Florida

## strikerratt

The Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC) approved changes to the classification of Burmese pythons and other constrictor reptiles at a meeting Thursday in Lake Mary.

Under the new rules, Floridians will not be able to acquire Burmese pythons and other reptiles of concern as pets. However, the FWC advises people who currently hold a reptile of concern license for a Burmese/Indian python, reticulated python, green anaconda, Nile monitor lizard, African rock python, or amethystine python that they will be allowed to keep the pet for the life of that animal under the new rules.

These rule changes implement a bill by Sens. Eleanor Sobel and Lee Constantine, and Reps. Trudi Williams and Ralph Poppell. It passed in the Florida Legislature, and Gov. Charlie Crist signed it in June.

All species listed as reptiles of concern in Florida will be removed and placed in the category of conditional species. In addition, African rock pythons will be split into two species: northern African pythons and southern African pythons. Amethystine pythons will be split into the amethystine pythons and scrub pythons. Dealers, breeders, exhibitors and researchers will be permitted to possess conditional snakes and lizards for sale outside Florida.

In addition to allowing current reptile of concern pet owners to keep their reptiles, the Commission approved an extension of the 24/7 amnesty rule to include conditional snakes and lizards. This will allow anyone who can no longer keep these species as pets to turn them over to a licensed dealer. The FWC stresses that no nonnative species should ever be released into the wild.

Burmese pythons in particular have established breeding populations in parts of South Florida, and the FWC, in partnership with state and federal agencies, works diligently to control the current wild population. As a result of this effort, the FWC also approved the take of conditional species in four wildlife management areas in South Florida during established hunting seasons for game animals and alligators by properly licensed or permitted hunters. Guns may be used only during a gun season or during the extended spring season, March 8 - April 17. The conditional species may not be removed from the WMAs alive.

The Commission also approved further security measures for commercial reptile dealers in how they transport snakes and lizards in Florida. New rules also require that the nonnative conditional species be held indoors or outdoors only with a fixed, secure roof over the enclosure. All of these animals also must be micro-chipped, unless they will be exported out of Florida within 180 days. http://myfwc.com/NEWSROOM/10/statewi..._10_X_ROC3.htm

----------

_chago11_ (06-24-2010)

----------


## strikerratt

FAQs: New rules and proposal for Burmese pythons and other constrictors         What is the major change in Florida regarding Burmese pythons and other constrictor reptiles and lizards known as reptiles of concern?

Under the new regulations, Burmese pythons, reticulated pythons, green anacondas and Nile monitor lizards will be listed as conditional species. In addition, African rock pythons have been split into the northern African python and the southern African python. Amethystine pythons have been split into scrub and amethystine categories.

What is a conditional species?

Conditional nonnative species are considered to be dangerous to the ecology and/or the health and welfare of the people of Florida. These species may not be possessed for personal use, but may be possessed or imported for commercial use, public exhibition or research. For the list of conditional species, go to MyFWC.com/Rules and click on "Conditional and Prohibited Species."

Who will be allowed to possess conditional snakes and lizards?

Dealers, breeders, importers and other commercial interests can continue to possess these particular species under strict bio-security conditions. Also, public exhibitors and researchers may apply for a permit to possess these species. Personal possession of conditional species is not allowed.

Commercial dealers and public exhibitors must meet the following standards to demonstrate commercial activity to qualify for a conditional species permit:

Conduct a regular media advertising campaign, or maintain an Internet website;
Display signs, billboards or flyers advertising commercial wildlife services or operations;
Maintain regular business hours, during which the premises is open for commercial activity;
Conduct written business on printed letterhead, indicating the name of the company or business;
Document exhibition of wildlife to the public, with or without a charge;
Sale of wildlife, including any lesser acts thereof as defined in Rule 68A-1.004, F.A.C. (attempting to sell, offering to sell, to barter, exchange or trade).
Top of page

How do the new rules affect current owners of reptiles of concern?

People who currently have a reptile of concern and are properly licensed by the FWC will be allowed to keep their pets for the life of the reptile. Those keeping their reptiles must renew their reptile of concern license annually.

Top of page

How can someone surrender their pet conditional snake or lizard?

Amnesty regulations allow pet owners to donate their snake or lizard to a properly permitted dealer or exhibitor at any time, even if the pet owner does not have the proper license. Facilities permitted to accept conditional snakes and lizards are listed at MyFWC.com/Nonnative, or e-mail jenny.tinnell@myfwc.com. The FWC holds several Nonnative Pet Amnesty Days around the state each year.  Check the website for upcoming Amnesty Day events.

Top of page

Can a current reptile of concern owner accept conditional snakes and lizards under the amnesty regulations?

No. Only facilities with conditional species permits may accept these species under the amnesty regulations.

Top of page

How do the new rules fit with the recent bill passed by the Florida Legislature?

The bill and the FWC regulations both prevent future personal possession of any reptile designated as a conditional or prohibited species, while allowing dealers and breeders to keep these species as long as they are exported out of Florida. The legislation requires anyone selling any conditional or prohibited species (as well as Class I and II wildlife and venomous reptiles) to have a permit from the FWC, even if the seller does not live in Florida. http://myfwc.com/NEWSROOM/Resources/...peciesFAQs.htm

----------


## strikerratt

Florida Senate - 2010 SB 318
By Senator Sobel
31-00241-10 2010318__
Page 1 of 3
CODING: Words stricken are deletions; words underlined are additions.
1 A bill to be entitled
2 An act relating to reptiles; amending s. 379.372,
3 F.S.; prohibiting any person from possessing,
4 importing, selling, trading, or breeding certain
5 specified reptile species, including a reptile
6 designated as a reptile of concern by the Fish and
7 Wildlife Conservation Commission; providing certain
8 exceptions applicable to reptiles for which the owner
9 holds a permit issued before a specified date;
10 providing an effective date.
11
12 Be It Enacted by the Legislature of the State of Florida:
13
14 Section 1. Section 379.372, Florida Statutes, is amended to
15 read:
16 379.372 Capturing, keeping, possessing, transporting, or
17 exhibiting venomous reptiles or reptiles of concern; license
18 required.
19 (1)(a) No person, firm, or corporation shall capture, keep,
20 possess, or exhibit any poisonous or venomous reptile or reptile
21 of concern without first having obtained a special permit or
22 license therefor from the Fish and Wildlife Conservation
23 Commission as provided in this section.
24 (b)(2) By December 31, 2007, the commission shall establish
25 a list of reptiles of concern, including venomous, nonvenomous,
26 native, nonnative, or other reptiles, which require additional
27 regulation for capture, possession, transportation, or
28 exhibition due to their nature, habits, status, or potential to
29 negatively impact the environment, ecology, or humans.
Florida Senate - 2010 SB 318
31-00241-10 2010318__
Page 2 of 3
CODING: Words stricken are deletions; words underlined are additions.
30 (c)(3) It shall be unlawful for any person, firm, or
31 corporation, whether licensed hereunder or not, to capture,
32 keep, possess, or exhibit any venomous reptile or reptile of
33 concern in any manner not approved as safe, secure, and proper
34 by the commission. Venomous reptiles or reptiles of concern held
35 in captivity are subject to inspection by the commission. The
36 commission shall determine whether the reptiles are securely,
37 safely, and properly penned. In the event that the reptiles are
38 not safely penned, the commission shall report the situation in
39 writing to the person, firm, or corporation owning the reptiles.
40 Failure of the person, firm, or corporation to correct the
41 situation within 30 days after such written notice shall be
42 grounds for revocation of the license or permit of the person,
43 firm, or corporation.
44 (d)(4) Venomous reptiles or reptiles of concern shall be
45 transported in a safe, secure, and proper manner. The commission
46 shall establish by rule the requirements for the transportation
47 of venomous reptiles or reptiles of concern.
48 (2)(a) No person, firm, or corporation shall keep, possess,
49 import into the state, sell, barter, trade, or breed the
50 following species for personal use or for sale for personal use:
51 1. Burmese or Indian python (Python molurus).
52 2. Reticulated python (Python reticulatus).
53 3. African rock python (Python sebae).
54 4. Amethystine or scrub python (Morelia amethystinus).
55 5. Anaconda (Eunectes).
56 6. Nile monitor (Varanus niloticus).
57 7. Any other reptile designated as a reptile of concern by
58 the commission.
Florida Senate - 2010 SB 318
31-00241-10 2010318__
Page 3 of 3
CODING: Words stricken are deletions; words underlined are additions.
59 (b) However, if a person holds a permit issued before July
60 1, 2010, pursuant to subsection (1) to legally possess a species
61 listed in paragraph (a), that person may possess the individual
62 reptile for the remainder of that reptiles life. Any person who
63 possesses an anaconda, other than a green anaconda (Eunectes
64 murinus), and who meets the required criteria must obtain a
65 permit pursuant to subsection (1) by October 1, 2010, in order
66 to keep that anaconda for the remainder of its life.
67 Section 2. This act shall take effect July 1, 2010.

----------


## BigLu

This is crazy, whats it mean for people who havnt gotten there ROC license yet?

----------


## wolfy-hound

If you haven't got a ROC license, you in all liklihood are out of luck in FLorida.

----------

